# Please help decipher results. TYVM



## kmac (Mar 21, 2010)

Thyroid CNB-Tissue predominantly microfollicular architectural pattern. 
These findings are suspicious for follicular neoplasm. 
Recommend removal of part or all the thyroid. April 13 will meet w/ surgeon. 
Had FNA which was very painful then had the CNB.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much.:confused0024:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmac said:


> Thyroid CNB-Tissue predominantly microfollicular architectural pattern.
> These findings are suspicious for follicular neoplasm.
> Recommend removal of part or all the thyroid. April 13 will meet w/ surgeon.
> Had FNA which was very painful then had the CNB.
> ...


Hi there and welcome. Sorry such circumstances brought you here though.

It surely sounds like it would be in your best interest to have this surgery. The good news is when caught early on, this is easily taken care of.

. Follicular Lesion of Undetermined Significance/Atypia of Undetermined Significance
a. Risk of malignancy 5-10%.
b. This is a heterogeneous category that includes cases in which the cytologic findings are not convincingly benign, yet the degree of cellular or architectural atypia is not sufficient for an interpretation of "Follicular Neoplasm" or "Suspicious for Malignancy".

Reference.....
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2365970/

And here is the Thyca Organization which should prove to be helpful to you.
http://www.thyca.org/thyroidcancerfacts.htm

We are here for you and will help best we can. April 13th. seems a long way off so maybe you could get on a "cancellation" list?

And once again, if you need someone to talk to, we are here. And do bear in mind that the above is "suspicious!" They don't know for sure but they will have to take it out and send it to pathology. It very well could be benign.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## kmac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Andros,
Thank you so much for responding. 
I have tried to get on a cancellation list but this particular Dr is well known and rarely has any cancellations. 
I have searched the Net but can't seem to find many people who have had this post in forums regarding their experiences.
I appreciate your welcomeness! Thank you for the links as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmac said:


> Hello Andros,
> Thank you so much for responding.
> I have tried to get on a cancellation list but this particular Dr is well known and rarely has any cancellations.
> I have searched the Net but can't seem to find many people who have had this post in forums regarding their experiences.
> I appreciate your welcomeness! Thank you for the links as well.


We do have a cancer survivor folder; have you had a peek?

Sounds like the doc is worth waiting for. You can't beat someone who is doing this sort of thing often. That is a very good sign about the doctor.


----------



## kmac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Andros,

Yes I have and continue to check the cancer survivor stories.

Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmac said:


> Hello Andros,
> 
> Yes I have and continue to check the cancer survivor stories.
> 
> Thank you


You are going to be fine!! Sending prayers, good Karma, White light and whatever else might be helpful.

We are here for you and keep us in the loop. I am a worry wart so I need to know.


----------

